# Hunting should be banned & animals have rights



## thwackaddict

Enjoy......

https://www.ussportsmen.org/Page.aspx?pid=1763

Alarm Bells Ring- Key Obama Job Goes to Animal Rights Supporter
Harvard Law Professor to Head Office of Information and Regulatory Affairs
1/20/09

The new head of a federal office with review authority over all agency rules has an extensive record supporting animal rights and even calling for the banning of hunting. This raises the possibility of pro- hunting, fishing, and trapping rules being deep sixed before they ever get a chance to move forward.
The new head of the Office of Information and Regulatory Affairs (OIRA) will be law professor Cass Sunstein. Picked by President Obama from his perch at Harvard, Sunstein’s long time positions on animal rights immediately ring alarm bells for sportsmen. 
Sunstein has been an unyielding advocate for the animal rights movement. He has written extensively on the subject and shown a strong dislike towards hunting, going so far as to say that “we might ban hunting altogether, at least if it’s sole purpose is human recreation.” He also has suggested that it makes sense to begin “allowing suits on behalf of animals.” As the editor of a well known 2004 book on animal rights, Animal Rights: Current Debates and New Directions; he compiled legal arguments made by numerous leaders of the movement. You can read some of Sunstein’s thoughts on animal rights by Clicking Here. 
The concern over Sunstein’s views stems from the authority he will have as the head of the OIRA. While few people have ever heard of it, the OIRA has significant power over regulations coming from federal agencies. 
A part of the federal budget office, the OIRA has been given extensive authority to perform data based cost/benefit analyses of all new federal regulations. Though not allowed to issue opinions on the merits of any proposed regulations, the OIRA can block rules if it considers the supporting data not strong.
It requires little imagination to envision an ardent opponent of hunting finding numerous technical reasons to put the kibosh on pro-hunting regulations for years to come.
The USSA will continue monitoring these developments.


----------



## old Graybeard

You can thank everyone who voted for himand there will be more bad news to come


----------



## shaffer88

old Graybeard said:


> You can thank everyone who voted for himand there will be more bad news to come


+1 when it rains it pours


----------



## bowmanhunter

going to be a loooooong 4 years. I'm hoping for the best, preparing for the worst:thumbs_do


----------



## cbrock1145

wow...all I can say is wow....I'm afraid that is not all the rights that will be threatened though...Hunting rights, the rights of the unborn, gun owners rights, religous rights....I'll shut up now...just my opinion.


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST

just the beginning of the end for all of us hunters...i want to personally thank all those flippin idiots who voted for that........................................................................................................................................................................................................... well i better keep it clean!:wink:


----------



## jhart75609

bowmanhunter said:


> going to be a loooooong 4 years. I'm hoping for the best, preparing for the worst:thumbs_do



I think this pretty much sums it up.  Well said!!


----------



## Bowbuster

old Graybeard said:


> You can thank everyone who voted for himand there will be more bad news to come


+2


Real curious how the ones who backed him so strongly will feel by this time next year...


----------



## JG358

Bowbuster said:


> +2
> 
> 
> Real curious how the ones who backed him so strongly will feel by this time next year...


They will most likely feel the same as they do now.


----------



## bigrackHack

JG358 said:


> They will most likely feel the same as they do now.


Methinks you're right. The die-hards will be saying "Hunting is secondary to our REAL problems!! We need to get behind Obama to tax the producers of this country and redistribute it to those that don't want to work!"


----------



## buck-n-nuts

I dont know about you guys,but he and his views scare the crap outa me...
I am keeping my fingers crossed that the next few years are better than we think they are gonna be..


----------



## old Graybeard

buck-n-nuts said:


> I dont know about you guys,but he and his views scare the crap outa me...
> I am keeping my fingers crossed that the next few years are better than we think they are gonna be..


Shall we all say a prayer


----------



## King

old Graybeard said:


> You can thank everyone who voted for himand there will be more bad news to come


This is exactly right. It's a darn shame.


----------



## justanotherbuck

i live far enough north I'm not worried about it,we will all just have to go by the old ways of life if anything happens with the privileges


----------



## huntinfool09

Many AT'ers, including myself, say this coming with his election. I just pray that this is not a sign of things to come, although I am expecting the worse.


----------



## hobbie24

I hunt leagally and ethically. If hunting is banned I'll still hunt ethically!! A bow does not make that much noise last time I checked.


----------



## NEstickslinger

X-RINGER said:


> just the beginning of the end for all of us hunters...i want to personally thank all those flippin idiots who voted for that........................................................................................................................................................................................................... well i better keep it clean!:wink:


x2
Sure is funny that all the do gooders and peta pricks most likely do not know the first thing about hunting and the outdoors or even farm animals, but they sure run their dam mouths and push their veiws on everyone they can.
That would be like me telling a "New Yorker" how to drive in New York!

As for "The Mans" views on firearms, all I have to say is "FROM MY COLD DEAD HANDS !!!" :angry:


----------



## DIESEL40

hobbie24 said:


> I hunt leagally and ethically. If hunting is banned I'll still hunt ethically!! A bow does not make that much noise last time I checked.


I feel the same way, hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## Garin22

In all fairness he did come right out and say "It is time for change". Looks like he really meant it in more ways than the 52% that voted for him thought.


----------



## badddwithabow

*maannnnnn*

I only hope and pray that it he doesn't do the things he ran on doing. Not that he ever stuck to one view on anything butttttt still. All the leer jet liberals that want to save the planet need to spend 1 week in hunting camp and really learn how to save the planet. I would be willing to donate 1 week of my life to go with them as they push their cause but i seriously doubt they would do the same.

LoL around here you ban hunting they won't have enough time in the day to process all the citations.... and arrests for hunting. ANY ONE SEEN EAGLE EYE???
PROJECT GUILLOTINE anyone???


----------



## Dchiefransom

Garin22 said:


> In all fairness he did come right out and say "It is time for change". Looks like he really meant it in more ways than the 52% that voted for him thought.


Less than 52% of the country owns firearms or hunts.


----------



## cgkurt

I will hunt no matter what anyone tells me. It's my god givin right to pursue happiness and if that means hunting then no one can tell me different. Hopefully someone around Pres Obama will tell him that banning hunting is outright STUPID. Good luck to all of you!:darkbeer:


----------



## Jwillman6

This is the main thing that concerned me when he was elected. Everyone he appoints or supports is going to be anti-gun or anti-hunting. Hunting has enough problems already, this only adds to it.


----------



## ohioshooter68

he can try to take my guns away........but he will NEVER take my bow or my right to hunt. Hope he isn't stupid enough to start messing with gun laws....................getting some sharpshooters pissed might not be the best way to go about things...............wonder what the vice president thinks of hunting?


----------



## JDS-1

But I thought we needed a "change"?? It's a "historical event and we should all be proud" of him ukey:

Thank you ?b?m? supporters :thumbs_up


----------



## ButchrCrekHuntr

I can't believe that Obama will ever make it through four years unless they keep him locked up in the White House 24-7. He is the least qualified, most corrupt president we have ever had. I don't think there is any place he could go where he will be safe from assination. He seems to want to be compared to Lincoln, and we all know what happened to him.


----------



## ButchrCrekHuntr

I can't believe that Obama will ever make it through four years unless they keep him locked up in the White House 24-7. He is the least qualified, most corrupt president we have ever had. I don't think there is any place he could go where he will be safe from assination. He seems to want to be compared to Lincoln, and we all know what happened to him.


----------



## 410gage

And Mr. Eric Holder, the nominee for the Attorney General - Top Cop - is an avowed and unashamed anti gun advocate. It is very likely he will be confirmed in the next few days. Are the alarm bells ringing yet??? Elections have consequences.


----------



## indiana redneck

*I'm going to continue to hunt & put food on the table for my family & let some S.O.B. tell me or any other hunter they cant hunt & see what happens, it wont be pretty. He better just leave us good ole boys alone & go after more important things like getting this economy back where it needs to be.:angry:*


----------



## mtn. archer

we need to give him a chance im really worried about our sport but maybe it will not be as bad as we think he is black but we should not look at the color of skin but the actions he takes be open minded and lets c if he can make things better, busch screwed things up let him have a chance.thought i would never say that but its a different time and we do need change.hope and pray that it is a good change.our country and our troops over seas need hope.we need to stand strong.we are stronger together than divided.DIE HARD BOW HUNTER, HUNTING IS AWAY OF LIFE


----------



## B&C Bones

ohioshooter68 said:


> he can try to take my guns away........but he will NEVER take my bow or my right to hunt. Hope he isn't stupid enough to start messing with gun laws....................getting some sharpshooters pissed might not be the best way to go about things...............wonder what the vice president thinks of hunting?


http://my.barackobama.com/page/content/mtsportsmen/


----------



## VULCAN4ME

ButchrCrekHuntr said:


> I can't believe that Obama will ever make it through four years unless they keep him locked up in the White House 24-7. He is the least qualified, most corrupt president we have ever had. I don't think there is any place he could go where he will be safe from assination. He seems to want to be compared to Lincoln, and we all know what happened to him.


I may not agree with Obama and his views BUT he is now the president and he was voted in by the Nation as for that I hope he does not get assasinated as he is now the leader of the country and we deal with it for the next 4 years and vote again.


----------



## sawtoothscream

hobbie24 said:


> I hunt leagally and ethically. If hunting is banned I'll still hunt ethically!! A bow does not make that much noise last time I checked.


im with ya. i hunt private land everywhere i hunt. familly and friends. i will keep hunting no matter what.


----------



## PassYoungBucks

Here is a scarry thought...I know some die hard bowhunters and hunters in general who voted for this jackass. They are union boys. The unions here in Illinois brainwash there employees and tell them that they will lose their jobs if they dont vote democrat. Huh last i knew they all had jobs the past 8 years. One of them stacks liberal democrat signs in their yards and drives around in a truck with the plates saying NRA OK 1. Unreal.


----------



## mark j

News flash guys... the sky isn't falling. Every time a democrat gets in the WH almost every hunter on the earth that doesn't support them makes this same battle cry.

Has it ever happened? Nope.

Has hunting ever ended? Nope.

Have your guns been taken away?

No? Really? Neither have mine...


----------



## coxva

The last I checked hunting regulations and laws are a state thing. Maybe I am wrong, but the last time I checked the States actually do govern some things on their own. The money spent on your license for your state does that go to the Feds. I don't think so. At best as a stretch maybe they can close down hunting on federal lands like national forests. One thing about the new President is I think he will actually listen to scientists. Hunting is good for the herd since they have little to no natural predators any longer, hunting makes sense. I do believe the old Clinton gun restrictions may come back. I am not sure what that has to do with hunting, but I'll give you that. I can't imagine ending hunting is on the chopping block in the first 100 days. I will be the first to admit I was wrong if it comes true. I am so tired of the bashing. I think we should call him president Mathews, Bowtech with broken limbs and slow cams.


----------



## Shinsou

*uhh...*

You came to this conclusion after he's held the position for a day and a half? 



ButchrCrekHuntr said:


> I can't believe that Obama will ever make it through four years unless they keep him locked up in the White House 24-7. * He is the least qualified, most corrupt president we have ever had*. I don't think there is any place he could go where he will be safe from assination. He seems to want to be compared to Lincoln, and we all know what happened to him.


----------



## BigAK 907

They can try to ban hunting but the simple fact is it wont go thru. There is enough Biologist to support its important role in game management and carrying capacity. Plus there is alot of people up here in AK that live off of subsistance hunting.


----------



## CutTheLoop

Garin22 said:


> In all fairness he did come right out and say "It is time for change". Looks like he really meant it in more ways than the 52% that voted for him thought.


IT's not so much the "time for a change" rhetoric that gets me. But after hearing him utter "remake this country" for about th 8th time so far... it makes one wonder,

Remake it in to what?


----------



## 1vabwhntr

Shinsou said:


> You came to this conclusion after he's held the position for a day and a half?


Actually the least qaulified part is plain and simple. Every president we have ever had has had more experience and has been more qaulified than Obama.


----------



## dmason390

coxva said:


> The last I checked hunting regulations and laws are a state thing. Maybe I am wrong, but the last time I checked the States actually do govern some things on their own. The money spent on your license for your state does that go to the Feds. I don't think so. At best as a stretch maybe they can close down hunting on federal lands like national forests. One thing about the new President is I think he will actually listen to scientists. Hunting is good for the herd since they have little to no natural predators any longer, hunting makes sense. I do believe the old Clinton gun restrictions may come back. I am not sure what that has to do with hunting, but I'll give you that. I can't imagine ending hunting is on the chopping block in the first 100 days. I will be the first to admit I was wrong if it comes true. I am so tired of the bashing. I think we should call him president Mathews, Bowtech with broken limbs and slow cams.


Ditto!


----------



## ascmtn

Good God people... is this who we are as a community? I am a registered independent, and have voted Repub many more times than Dem, but it is these kinds of extremist comments that make us look just like the antis portray us as... ignorant hicks.

I'm so sick of special interest organizations who simply take things too far and refuse to use a shred of common sense when communicating information... PETA, HUSA, and the Brady Bunch on one side spewing out venom and bile, backed by tons of corporate money. On "our" side we have the NRA who refuses to budge on anything, even if it is common sense... and the middle majority who don't hunt lump all sportsmen into their fold. Oh, and then the U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance... they look good on the surface, until you realize that they are primarily funded by and a representative of firearm and ammunition manufacturers... real unbiased there.

Chicken Little, the sky really IS falling! Now we are worried about the head of the OIRA??? LOL Wow, maybe the guy got picked because he knows the job? Nah, he must have been picked to further the secret plan to take all of our guns away.

"coxva" is correct that virtually all gun and hunting laws are dictated by the states... certainly there is Federal influence.... there ALWAYS is folks, from the Dems or Repubs. We have a crap political system that allows special interest groups to BUY elections... until we have true campaign finance reform, favors will always be owed after election. 

Hey, I'm not saying that we shouldn't stay diligent... WE MOST CERTAINLY SHOULD... But how 'bout we give the new prez a chance to fulfill his below stated promise to Sportsmen... I guess it's just easier to compain, talk about assasinations (WOW?!), and BAAAA like sheep after reading the latest scary email or article from the NRA or USSA.

Personally, I'll choose a CONSTRUCTIVE approach... one that doesn't make us all look like dolts...

*WHAT IS AMAZING is how many "experts" didn't have a f-ing clue what Obama's stated position was regarding gun control and hunting... WHY? Because they choose to only read info from ONE SIDE, watch Fox News, and scream about the liberals...* I read the issue platforms of BOTH candidates before I made my decision, and then researched each for validity... just like I have every past election.

So, the knee-jerk reaction is "Oh he just said that to get elected"... Hey, that may end up being true... I don't think so, but how 'bout we give the dude a chance to meet his promises?


----------



## huntnhammer

Well, I for one am not going down with out a fight. I don't know what the next 4 years holds but I don't think I am going to stand behind the man. As far as I am concerned he is not my president. If this makes me unamerican in your eyes, so be it.


----------



## mr_evans2u

buck-n-nuts said:


> I dont know about you guys,but he and his views scare the crap outa me...
> I am keeping my fingers crossed that the next few years are better than we think they are gonna be..


I'm right there with you! I just found out that my wife and daughter voted for him.:jaw:

Talk about getting ticked off! 
I told her well when you start seeing how much it cost for me to hunt I don't want to hear one word.


----------



## ftshooter

Alarm Bells Ring- Key Obama Job Goes to Animal Rights Supporter

Harvard Law Professor to Head Office of Information and Regulatory Affairs
1/20/09


The new head of a federal office with review authority over all agency rules has an extensive record supporting animal rights and even calling for the banning of hunting. This raises the possibility of pro- hunting, fishing, and trapping rules being deep sixed before they ever get a chance to move forward.

The new head of the Office of Information and Regulatory Affairs (OIRA) will be law professor Cass Sunstein. Picked by President Obama from his perch at Harvard, Sunstein’s long time positions on animal rights immediately ring alarm bells for sportsmen. 

Sunstein has been an unyielding advocate for the animal rights movement. He has written extensively on the subject and shown a strong dislike towards hunting, going so far as to say that “we might ban hunting altogether, at least if it’s sole purpose is human recreation.” He also has suggested that it makes sense to begin “allowing suits on behalf of animals.” As the editor of a well known 2004 book on animal rights, Animal Rights: Current Debates and New Directions; he compiled legal arguments made by numerous leaders of the movement. You can read some of Sunstein’s thoughts on animal rights by Clicking Here. 

The concern over Sunstein’s views stems from the authority he will have as the head of the OIRA. While few people have ever heard of it, the OIRA has significant power over regulations coming from federal agencies. 

A part of the federal budget office, the OIRA has been given extensive authority to perform data based cost/benefit analyses of all new federal regulations. Though not allowed to issue opinions on the merits of any proposed regulations, the OIRA can block rules if it considers the supporting data not strong.

It requires little imagination to envision an ardent opponent of hunting finding numerous technical reasons to put the kibosh on pro-hunting regulations for years to come.

The USSA will continue monitoring these developments.


----------



## kingvjack

*All this guy does is write books...*

Not real good ones either...

Books
Nudge: Improving Decisions about Health, Wealth, and Happiness with Richard Thaler (Yale University Press, 2008) 
Worst-Case Scenarios, (Harvard University Press 2007) 
Republic.com 2.0 (Princeton University Press 2007) 
Are Judges Political? An Empirical Investigation of the Federal Judiciary with David Schkade, Lisa Ellman, and Andres Sawicki, (Brookings Institution Press 2006) 
Infotopia: How Many Minds Produce Knowledge, (Oxford University Press 2006) 
The Second Bill of Rights: Franklin Delano Roosevelt's Unfinished Revolution and Why We Need It More Than Ever, (Basic Books 2006) 
Radicals in Robes: Why Extreme Right-Wing Courts Are Wrong for America (Basic Books 2005) 
Constitutional Law 5th ed. with G. Stone, L.M. Seidman, P. Karlan, and M. Tushnet, (Aspen 2005) 
The Laws of Fear: Beyond the Precautionary Principle (based on the Seeley Lectures 2004 at Cambridge University), (Cambridge University Press 2005) 
The Second Bill of Rights: Franklin Delano Roosevelt's Unfinished Revolution and Why We Need It More Than Ever (Basic Books 2004) 
Why Societies Need Dissent, (Harvard University Press 2003). 
Animal Rights: Current Controversies and New Directions edited with Martha Nussbaum, (Oxford University Press 2004) 
Risk and Reason, (Cambridge University Press 2002) (Trad. esp.: Riesgo y razón, Buenos Aires/Madrid, Katz editores S.A, 2006, ISBN 8460983501) 
The Cost-Benefit State, (American Bar Association 2002) 
Punitive Damages: How Juries Decide with Reid Hastie, John Payne and David Schkade, (University of Chicago Press 2002) 
Republic.com, (Princeton University Press 2002) 
Administrative Law and Regulatory Policy with Stephen Breyer, Richard B. Stewart, and Matthew Spitzer, (1999; new edition 2002) 
Free Markets and Social Justice, (2002) 
Designing Democracy: What Constitutions Do (Oxford University Press 2001) 
The Vote: Bush, Gore & the Supreme Court with Richard Epstein, (University of Chicago Press 2001) 
Constitutional Law 4th ed. with Stone, Seidman, and Tushnet, (2001) 
Behavioral Law and Economics, (editor, Cambridge University Press 2000) 
One Case At A Time: Judicial Minimalism on the Supreme Court (Harvard University Press 1999) 
The Cost of Rights with Stephen Holmes, (1999, W.W. Norton paperback 2000) 
Clones and Clones: Facts and Fantasies About Human Cloning with Martha Nussbaum, (W.W. Norton 1998) 
Legal Reasoning and Political Conflict, (Oxford University Press 1996) 
Free Markets and Social Justice, (Oxford University Press 1997) 
Democracy and the Problem of Free Speech, (The Free Press 1993) 
The Partial Constitution, (Harvard University Press 1993) 
After the Rights Revolution: Reconceiving the Regulatory State, (Harvard University Press 1990) 
Constitutional Law, (Little, Brown & Co. 1st edition 1986; 2d edition 1991; 3d edition 1995) 
The Bill of Rights and the Modern State co-editor with Geoffey R. Stone and Richard A. Epstein, (University of Chicago Press 1992) 
Feminism and Political Theory, (editor, University of Chicago Press 1990)


----------



## EMSBMR

I agree with you about the Unions. Into hunting and firearms but voted for Obama. YOUVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME.


----------



## RightWing

bigrackHack said:


> Methinks you're right. The die-hards will be saying "Hunting is secondary to our REAL problems!! We need to get behind Obama to tax the producers of this country and redistribute it to those that don't want to work!"


Bingo..! You are right.


----------



## RightWing

ascmtn said:


> Good God people... is this who we are as a community? I am a registered independent, and have voted Repub many more times than Dem, but it is these kinds of extremist comments that make us look just like the antis portray us as... ignorant hicks.
> 
> I'm so sick of special interest organizations who simply take things too far and refuse to use a shred of common sense when communicating information... PETA, HUSA, and the Brady Bunch on one side spewing out venom and bile, backed by tons of corporate money. On "our" side we have the NRA who refuses to budge on anything, even if it is common sense... and the middle majority who don't hunt lump all sportsmen into their fold. Oh, and then the U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance... they look good on the surface, until you realize that they are primarily funded by and a representative of firearm and ammunition manufacturers... real unbiased there.
> 
> Chicken Little, the sky really IS falling! Now we are worried about the head of the OIRA??? LOL Wow, maybe the guy got picked because he knows the job? Nah, he must have been picked to further the secret plan to take all of our guns away.
> 
> "coxva" is correct that virtually all gun and hunting laws are dictated by the states... certainly there is Federal influence.... there ALWAYS is folks, from the Dems or Repubs. We have a crap political system that allows special interest groups to BUY elections... until we have true campaign finance reform, favors will always be owed after election.
> 
> Hey, I'm not saying that we shouldn't stay diligent... WE MOST CERTAINLY SHOULD... But how 'bout we give the new prez a chance to fulfill his below stated promise to Sportsmen... I guess it's just easier to compain, talk about assasinations (WOW?!), and BAAAA like sheep after reading the latest scary email or article from the NRA or USSA.
> 
> Personally, I'll choose a CONSTRUCTIVE approach... one that doesn't make us all look like dolts...
> 
> *WHAT IS AMAZING is how many "experts" didn't have a f-ing clue what Obama's stated position was regarding gun control and hunting... WHY? Because they choose to only read info from ONE SIDE, watch Fox News, and scream about the liberals...* I read the issue platforms of BOTH candidates before I made my decision, and then researched each for validity... just like I have every past election.
> 
> So, the knee-jerk reaction is "Oh he just said that to get elected"... Hey, that may end up being true... I don't think so, but how 'bout we give the dude a chance to meet his promises?


Keep that litature to show your kids and grandkids, so they'll believe you when you tell them that , at one time in our history, we were allowed to own guns and had a say in our country was governed.


----------



## BigBirdVA

RightWing said:


> Keep that litature to show your kids and grandkids, so they'll believe you when you tell them that , at one time in our history, we were allowed to own guns and had a say in our country was governed.


Watch this. A little long but interesting. Pay close attention to the last 2 minutes or so.

http://www.wimp.com/thegovernment/


----------



## rocklocker2

*bans*

now they are trying to ban ammo.they want to code each bullet and casing and do away with handloads in 18 states,mine being one.they will have fun coding each one of my cast bullets for my flintlock.i can make my own black powder and knapp my own flints.never will stop huntin as long as i breath


----------



## warped Arrow

I can understand the concern of all when it comes to this issue. Granted the state body currently regulates hunting and fishing to a large degree, but firearms are in the hands of the federal government to a large extent. 

To buy or sell firearms and ammunition you must have a Federal Firearms License. Certain types of ammunition as well as certain types of firearms are already banned from the general public. Its a small step to ban all firearms, or all ammunition, or just to ban gunpowder from the general public. As far as archery, It doesn't take much of an imagination to see that they could also ban arrows, broad heads, or bows.

The federal government does regulate hunting and fishing to an extent, that is what the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service is in place for. It is due to them that you have to have a migratory bird permit and a duck stamp to hunt fowl. They decide what species in the U.S. are endangered and what ones are not. Now lets say that through them and an act of congress, that deer were deemed to be an endangered species. Guess what, it is now against federal law to hunt deer!!! They are an endangered species!!! I know that it seems like a large leap, but once again it is really just a small step.


----------



## mmusso

Bowbuster said:


> +2
> 
> 
> Real curious how the ones who backed him so strongly will feel by this time next year...



If and when things do not go as planned/promised, the messiah's followers will just add it to the pile of problems that mean ole George Bush is "responsible for".. you know what i'm talking about: world hunger, global warming, a failing world economy, 4,000+ years of religious wars, etc...
I'm ready for 2012.


----------



## High Pine

_This Obama administration scares the crap out of me, and no, I am not some uneducated hick either. If you actually look at his voting record regarding the 2nd Amendment (when he actually did show up to vote that is) you will be scared too. The thing about hunting is that it is not listed as a right, but a privilege given by the individual states. The wildlife actually belongs to the state. However one quick stroke of the pen can cancel out that privilege, as federal laws supercede state laws. Trust me, I know I work for the USDA. The reason that the 2nd Amendment infringments are so critical, is because it is not a privilege, but a right, and what an inner city citizen might think is a common sense gun law, might be totally contrary to what I think is common sense. We do not keep all of our guns locked up, never did. We may need them, and quick. Do I have a safe? Yes, four to be exact, but I still keep firearms handy for the snakes in the backyard, the hogs, and the coyotes (4-legged and 2-legged). _

_Now Obama according to his website wants to make a permanent assault weapons ban. No sunset. Studies have shown the prior ban had absolutely no effect, but to restrict citizens rights. Yet he wants what he thinks is good for Chicago, to be everywhere. I am telling you that you cannot give them an inch, because they will take a mile everytime. Archers, hunters, sport shooters, and those that value their freedom need to stand together and say "enough." First it will just be those evil black rifles (which by the way the AR-15 has been the #1 selling rifle in the U.S. for years), then it will be handguns (remember Obama supporting the D.C. handgun ban?), then it will be hunting. Look at England. Obama also supports a national ban on concealed carry, even though study after study has show they actually decrease crime. 

I just hope that the sheep wake up before the new messiah leads them and the rest of the country off a cliff._
:angry:


----------



## warped Arrow

High Pine said:


> _Obama also supports a national ban on concealed carry, even though study after study has show they actually decrease crime.COLOR]_
> :angry:




And this is exactly why I am geting my CWP as soon as taxes come in!!


----------



## fire27

*Ban on Hunting*

First question to the folks posting in this thread are what are you doing to promote hunting besides complaining about the situation on a forum that is pro hunting? When people ask about the merits of hunting, do you rant and rave about the second amendment or do you calmly explain that the reduction of habitat is clearly more destructive to any species then controlled regulated hunting could ever be (polar bears for example). Dick Cheney clearly a sportsman has done more damage to hunting then PETA could ever do with 1 carless shot. 
The point is the administration has changed we can only guess about what comes next, but in the mean time we should take every opportunity to positively promote our way of life. It means follow game laws and ethics, respect property as well as the game we hunt, and please do it safely. The anti’s don’t need our help they are better funded and better organized, nor do they seem to fight amongst themselves. Make your voice heard with the Senators and the Representatives in Washington, you are still there boss write letters and e-mails with your opinions. There are three branches of government for a reason, take advantage of this. Don't just fight amongst yourselves.


----------



## kcarel

haha, listen to all these whiners! LOL. Great read.

No where in that article did it say "we're banning hunting." It is purely speculation and only 1 sheep said it. It becomes truth when 50 sheep follow and repeat.

Solution?
Scrub, rinse, repeat.

We arent losing our guns and we surely arent losing our hunting privileges. Lmao, in a time of economic crisis, do you really think anyone wants to shoot down (pun intended) a huge sector such as hunting? How many jobs does that cost? I'm talking about hunting shops, appearel, equipment, the whole 9 yards. You name it. It will only hurt the economy and I'm pretty sure our new leaders are bright enough to figure it out, not to mention this being a rather futile argument. Blasphemy is all I can come up with being how ridiculous this discussion is.

Quit whining, you'll be fine, just as you were in many many recent years.

As a liberal, I'd be willing to bet my own Mathews to go as far as to say a year from now wont be any different than it is now, especially in regards to hunting. Good grief. Listen to yourselves and THINK! haahahaha :thumbs_up


----------



## MNmike

*ya, right??*



B&C Bones said:


> http://my.barackobama.com/page/content/mtsportsmen/


If I want factual information on Obama's views and records I would not seek them from a pro-Obama web site.

What he said during the campain was bad enough. ukey:

Looking at pre campain is much worse.:thumbs_do

I really like him admitting he isn't a hunter right before making a statement of what defines a hunter.


----------



## wtwilli

*to obama bashers*

You Guys need to read some of stuff your writing. It' the same b.s. the democrats spewed in 04.This country is worse off than 00, when brother bush toke over ,2 wars and have you looked at your 401 lately.Obama has a lot bigger fish to fry.If he does try and mess with hunting and shooting I'll be on the bus to washington and hopefully make the inauguration look like a backyard barbeque.


----------



## ascmtn

MNmike said:


> ... I really like him admitting he isn't a hunter right before making a statement of what defines a hunter.


Are you seriously saying that our leaders have to have experienced the situations, hobbies, and activities of EVERY American in order to be qualified to represent such needs?

Obama also hasn't ever been a female, Native American, union worker, astronaut, or fry cook, but I hope he is able to understand the needs and rights of them. Dick Cheney applied for and received five draft deferments in order to avoid serving in Vietnam, but he was eventually was named Secretary of Defense. He then pulled W's puppet strings in guiding us into war. How could a draft dodger be qualified to put American lives at risk?

I think you get my point, which isn't to argue, but rather appeal to everyone to hold the current administration to it's promises. BTW, I voted for Reagan, Bush Sr., GW, and McCain, so I'm not some left wing nutjob. But as an Independent, I TRY to see things how they really are.

Below is Barack Obama's Q & A with Outdoor Life Magazine. In written answers, Senator Obama addresses questions about 2nd Amendment Rights, land access, fisheries management, the gun show loophole and more. 

OL: Senator Obama, since Outdoor Life is all about hunting and fishing, the first thing our readers are going to want to know iso you hunt?

OBAMA: No.

OL: Do you fish?

OBAMA: When you're in the South Side of Chicago, there's not too many opportunities for hunting and fishing. When I was a kid, I grew up in Hawaii, and I would go fishing with my grandfather. And when I got older, actually, we did spearfishing there, which was sort of a combination of hunting and fishing. We would snorkel and use a speargun. And some of my best memories are going down there with friends of mine. In Illinois, I haven't gone hunting and fishing.

OL: Do you own any firearms? What are they?

OBAMA: No.

OL: If "no", then why are you courting sportsmen?

OBAMA: While I did not grow up hunting and fishing, I recognize the great conservation legacy of America's hunters and anglers. Were it not for America's hunters and anglers, including the great icons like Theodore Roosevelt and Aldo Leopold, our nation would not have the tradition of sound game management and an extensive public lands estate on which to hunt and fish. There are close to 40 million Americans who hunt and fish. Hunting and Fishing plays an important part in our economy and our heritage as a nation. I am courting sportsmen because my policies, actions and decisions as President will advance the goals of hunters and anglers.

OL: A candidate's position on the 2nd amendment is extremely important to Outdoor Life readers. How do you interpret the 2nd Amendment?

OBAMA: I have always believed the Constitution confers an individual right to bear arms, not just a right of militias as some have argued. 

OL: And if you are elected president, what steps will you take to protect the right to keep and bear arms?

OBAMA: I will uphold my Oath of Office to preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States, which, of course, includes the 2nd Amendment. I will prohibit the confiscation of legally acquired firearms, and defend the rights of Americans to own and use guns. 

OL: Following the Supreme Court's recent ruling on the 2nd amendment, you were quoted as saying: "As President, I will uphold the constitutional rights of law-abiding gun-owners, hunters, and sportsmen. I know that what works in Chicago may not work in Cheyenne." How can you support the 2nd amendment yet ask that it be applied in different ways for the people of Chicago and the people of Cheyenne? Please explain.

OBAMA: I believe that the Constitution confers an individual right to bear arms under the 2nd Amendment. It's important to keep in mind what the Supreme Court said in its recent ruling. Justice Scalia, who wrote the Court's opinion, said, "The right secured by the Second Amendment is not unlimited." The 2nd Amendment does not constrain a state or local government's ability to make sure criminals don't have guns and that the mentally ill aren't buying handguns. 

This right is not unlimited in the same manner that the Constitution confers private property rights, but local governments can establish zoning ordinances.

I think we can provide common-sense approaches to the issue of illegal guns that are ending up on the streets, while ensuring that sportsmen, and law-abiding gun owners' rights to bear arms are protected. 

OL: Your record indicates that you strongly favor strict gun control in the United States. If elected president, will you push to permanently reinstate the Assault Weapons ban? If so, why?

OBAMA: I don't agree with the premise of your question. It is not correct to say that I "strongly favor strict gun control." I favor a common sense approach to guns that respects the right to bear arms, and allows local areas to put in place regulations aimed at protecting citizens. What works in New York City may not work in Wyoming. 

I believe that the federal government should protect the rights of law abiding Americans to own and use guns to hunt, target shoot, protect their families and for other purposes. That said, I don't think that AK-47s should be in the hands of criminals on our city streets.

OL: You and your opponent supported legislation that would close the so-called "gun show loophole" and make it illegal for individuals to privately sell firearms without doing a background check. Is that still your position? Why?

OBAMA: Yes. This common-sense step will ensure that the same background checks already required for purchasing guns from a licensed dealer are also required for sellers at gun shows. I don't believe that criminals or the mentally ill should be able to acquire guns at gun shows that they wouldn't otherwise be able to acquire at a gun store.

OL: Given the rising world demand for food and corn for ethanol, millions of acres of land that has formerly been enrolled in the Conservation Reserve Program will be cultivated. As President, how would you address this critical loss of habitat? Would you consider raising subsidies to keep more land in CRP?

OBAMA: I will fight to increase funding for the Conservation Security Program and the major set-aside programs such as the Conservation Reserve Program, Wetlands Reserve Program, and Grasslands Reserve Program, so that rental rates can compete with rising commodity prices. Unlike Senator McCain, I supported the Farm Bill which is the single most important piece of private land conservation legislation considered by this Congress. 

OL: It's been said that the collapse of the West Coast ocean salmon fishery (a $150-million industry) may be a graver threat to our economy than the Bear Stearns collapse. What steps should the federal government take to help salmon stocks recover?

OBAMA: Implementing a meaningful salmon population recovery plan will be a key environmental priority of my administration, and I support efforts to create a salmon recovery plan that balances all of the important environmental, agricultural and renewable energy interests. 

OL: In a broader sense, how, if you are elected President, would you balance conservation with the social and economic benefits of fishing to create more successful fisheries management?

OBAMA: Clearly our current fisheries management is not working. Many of our fish stocks are depleted and in fact this year salmon fishing was closed on parts of the West Coast. Sport and commercial fisherman need a greater say in land and water management decisions. I am concerned that the recreational, social and economic benefits of fishing are not being given adequate representation and weight in many of our nation's land and water management decisions. As President, I will work to give fishermen a greater voice in order to improve fisheries management. 

OL: With commercial overharvest and rising pollution and development, ocean fishing stocks are declining. What would you do to protect these fisheries for sport fishermen?

OBAMA: You are correct that overharvest, pollution and development are causing many of our fish stocks to become severely depleted. We've had major new coastal development in recent decades, along with significant ocean pollution. I plan to crack down on polluters and improve the water quality in our oceans. My goal will be to maintain and enhance healthy habitats and fish populations to sustain and increase fishing opportunities.

One especially disturbing example is the major decline in Atlantic bluefin tuna. U.S. fishermen abide by some of the strongest conservation requirements in the world, and both recreational and commercial fishermen have come together to battle widespread overharvesting of Atlantic bluefin tuna. My Administration will take a tough line in meetings with other nations on behalf of conservation, and will be prepared to press our trans-Atlantic partners to reduce the take in international waters.

OL: With oil and gas prices at an all-time high, how, specifically, will you balance America's need to develop our own resources with protecting wildlife habitat?

OBAMA: I have developed a comprehensive energy plan that will develop our own resources while increasing protections for wildlife habitat. Specifically, my plan will:

• Provide short-term relief to American families facing pain at the pump.

• Help create five million new jobs by strategically investing $150 billion over the next ten years to catalyze private efforts to build a clean energy future.

• Within 10 years save more oil than we currently import from the Middle East and Venezuela combined.

• Put 1 million Plug-In Hybrid cars -- cars that can get up to 150 miles per gallon -- on the road by 2015, cars that we will work to make sure are built here in America.

• Ensure 10 percent of our electricity comes from renewable sources by 2012, and 25 percent by 2025.

• Implement an economy-wide cap-and-trade program to reduce greenhouse gas emissions 80 percent by 2050.

Fish and Wildlife habitat has not been adequately considered in our current oil and gas leasing and drilling program on public lands We need to increase safeguards for fish and wildlife habitat, ensure access for hunters and anglers, and improve mitigation and reclamation so that we develop our oil and gas resources more responsibly.

OL: How will you be a leader for environmental change?

OBAMA: I will address the major threats to our environment: climate change, habitat loss, and pollution. Because our dependence on oil has led to many of our environmental problems, I will put America on the path to a new energy economy that reduces the threat of global warming and protects our nation's wildlife habitat. 

I will not put lobbyists in charge of regulating polluters. I will appoint qualified individuals to key positions in my administration with responsibilities concerning our environment, and I will encourage Americans to place a greater priority on conservation and environmental protection.

OL: Access to land for hunting and fishing is dwindling. More and more Outdoor Life readers feel that they're being "shut out." If you are elected president, what steps will you take to open more lands to sportsmen?

OBAMA: I recognize that the loss of access to land for hunting and fishing is one of the most important issues facing sportsmen today. I will increase access to land for hunting and fishing. Specifically, I will ensure funding to purchase land and easements to guarantee sportsmen's access. I support the Open Fields initiative which provides new access to land. I will provide incentives to farmers and ranchers who voluntarily open their land to hunting and fishing. I will oppose efforts to sell-off and subdivide public lands, which leads to a loss of access for sportsmen. 

OL: If hunting licenses were issued on a controlled or draw basis, would you consider allowing hunting to take place in National Parks such as Yellowstone, where overpopulation of elk is clearly an issue?

OBAMA: I generally oppose hunting in National Parks. I support hunting on National Forests, National Preserves, on Bureau of Land Management Lands (including lands within the National Landscape Conservation System) and on National Wildlife Refuges. In places like Rocky Mountain National Park, where there is a clear overpopulation of elk, and the National Park Service is considering using paid marksmen to reduce the elk population, I think it is worth exploring the potential for allowing limited hunting. 

OL: To the readers of Outdoor Life, hunting and fishing are an important part of their American heritage. In light of the pressure for more gun control, anti-hunting lobbies and the continual loss of land on which to pursue hunting and fishing, how, if you become president, will you protect this hunting and fishing heritage of ours?

OBAMA: I will maintain our public lands estate, guaranteeing a place to hunt and fish for future generations. I will protect gun rights, increase access for hunting and fishing, and work to end the steady loss of wetlands and other important fish and wildlife habitat. 

We need new generations of sportsmen to maintain hunting and fishing traditions, conduct important conservation projects and support our states' fish and wildlife programs. I will enhance programs to encourage youth to participate in outdoor activities and learn hunting, fishing, and conservation skills.

OL: The Congressional Sportsman's Foundation says there are 38 million hunters and fishermen in America. Why should sportsmen vote for Barack Obama?

OBAMA: Sportsmen should support my candidacy because my policies, actions and decisions as President will advance the goals of hunters and anglers. I have comprehensive plans to expand access for hunting and fishing, protect and restore public and private lands and waters, and honor and maintain America's outdoor and hunting and fishing heritage. I have also received the endorsement of the American Hunters and Shooters Association (AHSA).

Successful hunting and fishing depends on quality habitat, well managed wildlife and clean water. Ensuring the conservation of our nation's natural resources, and making certain land and wildlife management decisions are based on sound science will be a hallmark of my Administration's conservation policy. 

I know that gun rights are extremely important to sportsmen. I will protect the rights of hunters and other law-abiding Americans to purchase, own, transport, and use guns. I ask for your support for my candidacy for President. Together we can ensure that America's hunting, fishing and conservation traditions continue for generations to come.


----------



## kingvjack

wtwilli said:


> You Guys need to read some of stuff your writing. It' the same b.s. the democrats spewed in 04.This country is worse off than 00, when brother bush toke over ,2 wars and have you looked at your 401 lately.Obama has a lot bigger fish to fry.If he does try and mess with hunting and shooting I'll be on the bus to washington and hopefully make the inauguration look like a backyard barbeque.


That bigger fish must have included something as worthless as Gitmo?
I'm awaiting change...
WWBBD?


----------



## Dchiefransom

You folks that keep posting Obama's interviews and the web page with his position on firearms might also want to put those statements of his in concrete by posting his voting record on those issues. That voting record will either firm up that concrete or dissolve it.


----------



## highwaynorth

FOBsKILL said:


> IT's not so much the "time for a change" rhetoric that gets me. But after hearing him utter "remake this country" for about th 8th time so far... it makes one wonder,
> 
> Remake it in to what?


One big "OBAMINATION" The pork bill is just a start. He won't start stompin
your gun/hunting rights until after the 2010 elections. That way the the
DEMORATS can get reelected.


----------



## EMSBMR

I agree totally. Also, Labor Unions are an outdated concept and have outlived thier usefullness.


----------



## EMSBMR

I can also talk the talk. But actions speak louder than words. Maybe you should research Obama's voting record. Emperical data trumps all.


----------



## I'm Not Ted

*What the ?!?!*

You guys make me wanna puke! :vom: We voted him in now YOU have to live with it. To bad that you all complain when there isn't one thing you could do about it. Obviously someone likes him if he won. You guys need to learn to deal with it because let me tell you, you still have 3 years and 330 days to live with him. When that is all over, you can try to put a conservative in there. :moon:


----------



## I'm Not Ted

ascmtn said:


> Are you seriously saying that our leaders have to have experienced the situations, hobbies, and activities of EVERY American in order to be qualified to represent such needs?
> 
> Obama also hasn't ever been a female, Native American, union worker, astronaut, or fry cook, but I hope he is able to understand the needs and rights of them. Dick Cheney applied for and received five draft deferments in order to avoid serving in Vietnam, but he was eventually was named Secretary of Defense. He then pulled W's puppet strings in guiding us into war. How could a draft dodger be qualified to put American lives at risk?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> :clap:


----------



## hoytmonger

Parkie said:


> You guys make me wanna puke! :vom: We voted him in now YOU have to live with it. To bad that you all complain when there isn't one thing you could do about it. Obviously someone likes him if he won. You guys need to learn to deal with it because let me tell you, you still have 3 years and 330 days to live with him. When that is all over, you can try to put a conservative in there. :moon:


Liberals that support socialism make ME want to puke!
We complain because that is our right, at least until the present administration decides to remove THAT from the Constitution.
The people that voted BHO into office were proven not to know squat about his policies or voting record by exit polling. They voted him in based on his skin color.
We conservatives will have to wait until Nov. 2010 to vote the liberals out of the House and until then Obama, Pelosi and Reid have carte blanche to ruin this country. If you voted for him, you're responsible for this mess as well.


----------



## Deuce Frehley

Animal rights they got none
I like 'em better on a bun
It's my four legged friend's fate
To end up steaming on my plate


----------



## I'm Not Ted

hoytmonger said:


> Liberals that support socialism make ME want to puke!
> We complain because that is our right, at least until the present administration decides to remove THAT from the Constitution.
> The people that voted BHO into office were proven not to know squat about his policies or voting record by exit polling. They voted him in based on his skin color.
> We conservatives will have to wait until Nov. 2010 to vote the liberals out of the House and until then Obama, Pelosi and Reid have carte blanche to ruin this country. If you voted for him, you're responsible for this mess as well.


What ever!:set1_rolf2: By the way, it is also MY right to complain about you!


----------



## hoytmonger

Parkie said:


> What ever!:set1_rolf2: By the way, it is also MY right to complain about you!


Yes, I've noticed your articulate, intellectually stimulating responses.


----------



## I like Meat

Liberalism IS a threat to democracy as we know it....Liberalism, Socialism and Marxism are all very closely related....The belief system of animal activists come from the readings of socialist and Marxist's....Peter Singer who is considered by many to be the guru of animal rights said that for animal rights to succeed we must first do away with religion and over throw the governments....Our use of animals is based on our Judeo Christian beliefs which give us the dominion over animals......this is why the ARA'ers generally dont like religion and many are atheists.............Hoytmonger is correct in his assertion of Ahbama and how he was elected and the lack of knowledge on behalf of Ahbama voters....


----------



## bigredZ

Obama supporters got what they wanted. I'm afraid they will soon figure out that they don't want what they got!


----------



## bigredZ

*Animal Rights VS Human Rights*

It is very interesting to me that you will go to prison for a very long time for killing an animal. 

Kill a human before they are born and they give you $150,000 + a year, good health insurance, a lexus, a nice house, and call you a Medical Professional. 

Liberalism is a Cancer! Does anyone know a cure?


----------



## kegan

All I can say is 'wow', even though I'm not suprised at all. This is rediculous. Guns might be limited a little, but they sure aren't going anywhere (haven't before). Hunting is in no danger (ever realize jsut how much money it makes in the US?) Relax and go shooting. All the whining and badmouthing won't get you anywhere. You go in for a fight and they'll fight back. You show sense and proof (which there is alot of) and they might just *gasp* listen! 

I'm more worried about arrogant "hunters" out in the woods so intent on killing for the sake of killing than what a couple politicians _MIGHT_ _*TRY*_ to do. 

It's your Constitutional right to say what you want. No matter how narrow minded and crude it is.

If they try to take hunting from me, well, I'll just find somewhere else to live. Just like you all were fond of saying, "if you don't support the president, you can get out", well, that still applies brother.


----------



## marbowNC

Obama is only part of the problem , These Anti-kill Anti-gun people isn't gonna go away anytime soon obama can be out in 4 years . If we want to continue our rights to hunt and fish we got to educate our selfs and be more than just a hunter be a wildlife manager and when and if you ever encounter one of anti-kill groups you will be more able to inform them and teach them America's philosophy of wildlife management . If sports groups continue to ridicule anti-kill people and shower them with what is considered irrfutable scientific data the conflict will grow . We got to educate our young people and give them a chance to have what most of us has had all our lifes .If we refuse to do so means partial or total failure .


----------



## marbowNC

The people that oppose killing not only should be informed but shown what happens when prolific animals become to abundant . This is the only way that we can win the battle is to educate these people . But also we got to listen to them even if we don't like what they are saying , We can't put our self to the level that these extrimist are doing , And stop complaining bout it and do something .


----------



## ButchA

Hey liberals (who are actually closet firearm owners and hunters).... You voted for this guy, and now look at what he's doing.

All I have to say is....

*THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!*  :mmph: :rant:


----------



## bigrackHack

kegan said:


> All I can say is 'wow', even though I'm not suprised at all. This is rediculous. Guns might be limited a little, but they sure aren't going anywhere (haven't before). Hunting is in no danger (ever realize jsut how much money it makes in the US?)


Ever realize how much money the timber industry made in the US? But that didn't matter when the liberal kooks used a little owl as an excuse when they systematically destroyed jobs, towns and family incomes in the NE timber industry. The lib kooks don't care how much money something brings in...their history has shown that they're anti-capitalism so it would bring great joy for them to destroy yet another company.



kegan said:


> Relax and go shooting. All the whining and badmouthing won't get you anywhere. You go in for a fight and they'll fight back. You show sense and proof (which there is alot of) and they might just *gasp* listen!


Go try to get some PETA or anti-gun kooks to "listen" to you about hunting and let us know how that goes for ya. :wink: They're not going to be happy until hunters and gun owners are no more. 



kegan said:


> I'm more worried about arrogant "hunters" out in the woods so intent on killing for the sake of killing than what a couple politicians _MIGHT_ _*TRY*_ to do.


It's what they pledged their dedication to do that's the scary thing.



kegan said:


> It's your Constitutional right to say what you want. No matter how narrow minded and crude it is.


That's one heck of a two-way street. 



kegan said:


> If they try to take hunting from me, well, I'll just find somewhere else to live. Just like you all were fond of saying, "if you don't support the president, you can get out", well, that still applies brother.


So, where did you move during the Bush years? :lol:


----------



## bigredZ

Originally Posted by kegan 
If they try to take hunting from me, well, I'll just find somewhere else to live. Just like you all were fond of saying, "if you don't support the president, you can get out", well, that still applies brother.

I am certainly not trying to pick an argument, nor be a jerk by saying this.....

Please correct me if I am wrong (i will gladly admit it) but.... I think the United States is probably the last place on earth where we have the kind of freedoms that we have. You can hunt in Canada, but I think you have to go and check out the gun from the Police station. I think this is why it is so important to fight for our freedoms, because there isn't really any where else to go.


----------



## hoodedmonk

I didn't vote for Obama, but I think the guy seems pretty level headed in the interviews I've read. I think he conducts himself well in public also. Give the guy a chance to do the job that the American people voted him in to do. If he does a Craptastic job of it, let's don't re-hire him. I think are Bow's and 7mm's are probably safe. Bottom line is as someone already pointed out,the country cant suffer the loss in jobs and economy that would result in banning hunting and fishing right now. I think if we all keep level heads and avoid rash extreme views will be alright. The glass ain't always half empty guy's Example A: if he passes his stimulas package that I don't agree with, I'm gonna take the money and be me a new xforce with it!:wink:


----------



## hoytmonger

hoodedmonk said:


> I didn't vote for Obama, but I think the guy seems pretty level headed in the interviews I've read. I think he conducts himself well in public also. Give the guy a chance to do the job that the American people voted him in to do. If he does a Craptastic job of it, let's don't re-hire him. I think are Bow's and 7mm's are probably safe. Bottom line is as someone already pointed out,the country cant suffer the loss in jobs and economy that would result in banning hunting and fishing right now. I think if we all keep level heads and avoid rash extreme views will be alright. The glass ain't always half empty guy's Example A: *if he passes his stimulas package that I don't agree with, I'm gonna take the money and be me a new xforce with it!*:wink:


Where have you been?
The stimulus package passed and is now law and YOU AIN'T GETTIN' ANY!


----------



## hoodedmonk

hoytmonger said:


> Where have you been?
> The stimulus package passed and is now law and YOU AIN'T GETTIN' ANY!


Oh well! story of my life another yr. of shootin my trusty ol'e bear.


----------



## BowPilot

bigredZ said:


> It is very interesting to me that you will go to prison for a very long time for killing an animal.
> 
> *Kill a human before they are born and they give you $150,000 + a year, good health insurance, a lexus, a nice house, and call you a Medical Professional. *
> 
> Liberalism is a Cancer! Does anyone know a cure?


That says it all. The hypocrisy of the left is beyond unreal. and anyone who thinks these anti-gun, anti-hunting appointments are coincidence, please open your eyes. 
Ohypocrit does nothing by chance and everything he has done is "in the plan". That includes all the ethics BS he spouted before elected vs. what he actually does after elected. 
The stimulus is NOT to stimulate, it's the power grab of power grabs. With the "strings attached" to the money it's intent is to keep companies and the states beholden to OZbama. 
He said "Change is coming" and yes what he campaigned on and how he voted in the Senate shows how very conniving and deceitful the O is.
Yeah most Politicians lie but this guy makes slick Willie look like a boy scout.


----------



## georgiabuckdan

bigredZ said:


> Originally Posted by kegan
> If they try to take hunting from me, well, I'll just find somewhere else to live. Just like you all were fond of saying, "if you don't support the president, you can get out", well, that still applies brother.
> 
> I am certainly not trying to pick an argument, nor be a jerk by saying this.....
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong (i will gladly admit it) but.... I think the United States is probably the last place on earth where we have the kind of freedoms that we have. You can hunt in Canada, but I think you have to go and check out the gun from the Police station. I think this is why it is so important to fight for our freedoms, because there isn't really any where else to go.


Theres allot of other countries Similar to ours and you can own frearms and hunt with them..


----------



## kegan

bigredZ said:


> Originally Posted by kegan
> If they try to take hunting from me, well, I'll just find somewhere else to live. Just like you all were fond of saying, "if you don't support the president, you can get out", well, that still applies brother.
> 
> I am certainly not trying to pick an argument, nor be a jerk by saying this.....
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong (i will gladly admit it) but.... I think the United States is probably the last place on earth where we have the kind of freedoms that we have. You can hunt in Canada, but I think you have to go and check out the gun from the Police station. I think this is why it is so important to fight for our freedoms, because there isn't really any where else to go.


No, I fully understand it. The US is one of the greatest nations out there for a reason. And it would be difficult- not for owning a firearm, but for finding a country to live in where bowhunting was still legal. 

I'm not much of a gun hunter. I've nothing against them, I just don't like to hunt with them. 

And I didn't move anywhere duirng the Bush administration because politics are politics. It's all silly talk. I'll adapt after they finally get off their keisters and DO something, know what I mean?

As for the hypocrisy of the left- ever see kids who grow up in an orphanage? THOSE are the people that guns should be kept from:zip:. I've ohonestly never seen any politician that played party-politics who wasn't a shmuck.

I'd also like to apologoze for upsetting several people. I was in a really bad mood. Politics are jsut blather in my opinion, and a good public opinion by a couple good natured people does more than a couple suits who like to play games.


----------



## Aaron Betzner

kcarel said:


> haha, listen to all these whiners! LOL. Great read.
> 
> No where in that article did it say "we're banning hunting." It is purely speculation and only 1 sheep said it. It becomes truth when 50 sheep follow and repeat.
> 
> Solution?
> Scrub, rinse, repeat.
> 
> We arent losing our guns and we surely arent losing our hunting privileges. Lmao, in a time of economic crisis, do you really think anyone wants to shoot down (pun intended) a huge sector such as hunting? How many jobs does that cost? I'm talking about hunting shops, appearel, equipment, the whole 9 yards. You name it. It will only hurt the economy and I'm pretty sure our new leaders are bright enough to figure it out, not to mention this being a rather futile argument. Blasphemy is all I can come up with being how ridiculous this discussion is.
> 
> Quit whining, you'll be fine, just as you were in many many recent years.
> 
> As a liberal, I'd be willing to bet my own Mathews to go as far as to say a year from now wont be any different than it is now, especially in regards to hunting. Good grief. Listen to yourselves and THINK! haahahaha :thumbs_up


I'm not a conspiracy guy but if you say that for common sense and jobs they wouldn't do it then look at the new child atv and dirtbike laws. For the greater good sometimes rights are lost.


----------

